# 1st Picture Post-Double Knit Scarves



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Not sure this will work, but I'll give it a try.

I've become hooked on doubling knitting! These designs come from Fair Isle mitten pattern charts that I adapted to work for the scarves.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Something like that might be on my list - some day. Not to that skill level yet. Beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How gorgeous!


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, mind-boggling intricacies, beautifully done. Congratulations... a master knitter indeed!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW they are awesome. Esp love the blue one.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful!! And, incredible work.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

These are stunning! What patience you have.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Your scarves are terrific, you are very talented :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

In one word magnificent.absolutely beautiful works and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. What beautiful work you do.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

OMG those are AMAZING!!!! Really stunning work


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gorgeous! Absolutely amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

How beautiful, thank you so much for sharing. I would never want to work as hard as you have to make anything, but I can appreciate your talent and style so much! Gailo


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Works of art! Stunning!


----------



## New Oma (Oct 8, 2014)

these are absolutely amazing, awesome knitting


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

These are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Amazing! Don't know which one I like best. Wonderful work


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I will never, ever, ever be able to do something as fantastic as these!!!!



YoK2tog said:


> I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

They are absolutely lovely!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous work and excellent idea...one I will remember...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely clear pics of beautiful work. I am in awe.......xx :lol:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are spectacular..


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## BeadsNyarn (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow! those are amazing  great job


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Double knitting is another technique on my list for 2015.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like you've mastered this DK technique--and picture-posting, too. Your scarves are simply stunning, my friend. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Extraordinary!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are just marvelous!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Talk about skill, that an understatement!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! Those are totally awesome! I am very impressed!! Great job, thanks ever so much for sharing!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, words escape me - W O W!!!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## yasmine (Jan 23, 2013)

SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Breathtaking!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

You are absolutely a very talented lady - awesome work!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

Lovely, beautiful, absolutely stunning.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous ....I am not there yet ....


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful!!! You are very talented!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, those are gorgeous.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome! Just love them x&#9786;&#65039;&#128150; beautiful knitting &#128157;


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

YoK2tog said:


> I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


Me too!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Are you willing to share your patterns? I want to learn double knitting ... go big or go home!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Incredible !! Beautiful work


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

Those scarves are stunning! You are very talented.
Tammy


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW, fabulous!


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow, just so beautiful


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm hooked on double knitting, too!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

romagica said:


> Are you willing to share your patterns? I want to learn double knitting ... go big or go home!!


I'd be happy to share, but as I said in my original posts most of my scarf patterns/charts come from Fair Isle mitten charts that I've adapted to work for the scarves.

If this helps at all...here's the mitten pattern, (and charts) I used for the black and white design:
http://www.freshislefibers.com/downloads/fancy.flakes.mittens.pdf

I started out by making hot pads when I was first learning this double knitting technique last year. It's really just lots of knitting and purling. Not nearly as difficult as you might think. I wish you luck. Soon you'll be as hooked as I am.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are just so pretty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They are gorgeous scarves


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Kittykins, and others who are accomplished doubleknitters, I'm in awe of your work! I've tried it but haven't finished a single project because I'm so slow and clumsy. I don't know if you'll be able to answer my questions, but just how fast do you doubleknit? In other words, do you find it takes you 2X as long to complete one row as a non-dk item? Say 3X? Longer? In spite of the fact that I've not completed a doubleknit project, I'm still determined to eventually do one.

Do you use any special tools, i.e. something like this: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html

Are you self taught? Did you find certain videos or a particular book helpful?

I'd appreciate any advice or expertise you might offer. Thank you so much!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Amazing job!!!!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing !!! Really work of an art and patience.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful scarves. I haven't tried this yet but really want to. You did an amazing job.


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

WOW :thumbup: Very impressive :!:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful - excellent workmanship!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those are absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## nwrussell (Jul 26, 2014)

I double knit also and know the challenge of following the charts. You did an absolutely beautiful job with all of them. Choose your favorite and enter it into the fair this year. I am sure you will win!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all stunning. what incredible work and patience.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

All of them are breathtaking, master knitter indeed!!!


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> Gorgeous, mind-boggling intricacies, beautifully done. Congratulations... a master knitter indeed!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

What beautiful work! I feel inspired and want to try this!! Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. I love all of them &#128158;


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

incredible, Makes me want to look into double knitting. Amazing work!


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

kittykins said:


> I'd be happy to share, but as I said in my original posts most of my scarf patterns/charts come from Fair Isle mitten charts that I've adapted to work for the scarves.
> 
> If this helps at all...here's the mitten pattern, (and charts) I used for the black and white design:
> http://www.freshislefibers.com/downloads/fancy.flakes.mittens.pdf
> ...


Would you share the pattern for the hot pads, maybe I could learn the way you did. Thanks for sharing your work, It's really beautiful.


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

YoK2tog said:


> I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


I echo this!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. Words are not adequate!!!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am speechless now - is this the "front" and the "back" side of a FairIsle knitpattern I am looking at? How...? Where....? What happened to......? I am speechless. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The back-side looks as pretty as the front side?!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Juanita H said:


> Kittykins, and others who are accomplished doubleknitters, I'm in awe of your work! I've tried it but haven't finished a single project because I'm so slow and clumsy. I don't know if you'll be able to answer my questions, but just how fast do you doubleknit? In other words, do you find it takes you 2X as long to complete one row as a non-dk item? Say 3X? Longer? In spite of the fact that I've not completed a doubleknit project, I'm still determined to eventually do one.
> 
> Do you use any special tools, i.e. something like this: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html
> 
> ...


First of all I don't use any special tool like that Yarn Strand Guide. I guess you could say I'm self taught, but that was with the aid of watching several online videos. Some you might find more helpful than others. It would be impossible to recommend any particular one above another. It wasn't until after I had gotten the hang of this technique that I discovered the Double Knitting Workshop here on KP. Duh.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190320-1.html

We all knit at a different pace,but in general I'd say double knitting takes more time. 2X longer? 3X? That's hard to say. Of course you need to remember that the more you do it/practice, the better and faster you'll get. It, IMO, requires patience and concentration. Oh! And lots of lifelines!

I recommend starting with some hot pad patterns to begin with like the one used in the workshop. I'm sure there are lots more double knitting members out there in KP Land that could give you much better advise than I ever can. I consider myself, at best, maybe an intermediate knitter. As the workshop says, 'If you can knit and purl, you can double knit.' Now get those needles out and get hooked on double knitting! If you have any other question, just howler. Good Luck!


----------



## cduren (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.. your work is beautiful and well worth the time to view  Keep it up... I bet if you wanted to sell these they could bring you a very pretty penny!!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

The only word for your scarves is beautiful. I wish my skills and patience could master the techniques and patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

unicornbus said:


> Would you share the pattern for the hot pads, maybe I could learn the way you did. Thanks for sharing your work, It's really beautiful.


This is the hot pad pattern used in the KP workshop. Great way to start!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarves!


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Krn2g (Aug 7, 2013)

Lovely scarves!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I've never taken a knitting class, but I'd sure love to take one on double knitting. Gorgeous work!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just incredible!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, those are beautiful. Amazing, amazing work!!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Magnificent!!!!!!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

kittykins said:


> First of all I don't use any special tool like that Yarn Strand Guide. I guess you could say I'm self taught, but that was with the aid of watching several online videos. Some you might find more helpful than others. It would be impossible to recommend any particular one above another. It wasn't until after I had gotten the hang of this technique that I discovered the Double Knitting Workshop here on KP. Duh.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190320-1.html
> 
> We all knit at a different pace,but in general I'd say double knitting takes more time. 2X longer? 3X? That's hard to say. Of course you need to remember that the more you do it/practice, the better and faster you'll get. It, IMO, requires patience and concentration. Oh! And lots of lifelines!
> ...


Thank you so much! I didn't even know there's a double knitting workshop on KP! I'm heading there now.


----------



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful scarves. Each one is a masterpiece!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Magnificent!!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Your scarves are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

I love your scarves! Gorgeous &#128515;


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

stunning and oh so beautiful. Love them


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

simply breath taking......


----------



## sheilaburke1010 (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it, I think ill give it a try too!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful and what patience you have!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my...what beautiful scarves!!!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW - what a great job. They are beautiful.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

The are beautiful. I have never tried that technique,

SEA


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Will have to work on learning that!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sooooo beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Those are awesome !


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, awesome! They look so intricate.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Exquisite!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

What skill -What talent -What beautiful scarves! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your work is wonderful! Double knitting is my learn-to-do list!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow; 9 pages of 'wonderful' but I have to add my voice to the chorus! Wonderful!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work is amazingly beautiful and complex.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous ... I would love to learn how to do that!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Beautifully done!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Incredible! I'm so impressed and in awe of your skill!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW...what patience you have. These are just gorgeous..


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful. You must have a lot of patience. I have not yet tried doing something like this and I have been knitting over 50 years! You have piqued my interest, however.....

Happy Knitting.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!Beautiful work!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Another WOW


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wowsers! Your scarves are fabulous!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Amazing work! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful...makes me want to try double knitting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Really beautiful work.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Kittykins...what yarn did you use? wool? Did you test to see if the colors "run" before hand? I have found almost all red yarn to bleed some and when used with white or a light color it is a real problem when washing. Just wondering.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

imalulu said:


> Kittykins...what yarn did you use? wool? Did you test to see if the colors "run" before hand? I have found almost all red yarn to bleed some and when used with white or a light color it is a real problem when washing. Just wondering.


I've made more of these scarves than the 3 I posted so I'm really having to dig back into my memory as to all the different yarns I've used. I know for one red, (and off white), I used Deramore's Stylecraft fingering wt. in the 'Lipstick'. It was an inexpensive acrylic, but I was happy with it. For another I used Cascade 220 Super Wash sport wt. in the 'Ruby'. I washed and blocked both scarves after completion and neither one of the reds bled. Hope that's of some help to you.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow these are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

kittykins said:


> I've made more of these scarves than the 3 I posted so I'm really having to dig back into my memory as to all the different yarns I've used. I know for one red, (and off white one), I used Deramore's Stylecraft fingering wt. in the 'Lipstick'. It was an inexpensive acrylic, but I was happy with it. For another I used Cascade 220 Superwash sport wt. in the 'Ruby'. I washed and blocked both scarves after completion and neither one of the reds bled. Hope that's of some help to you.


Thank you...they are simply stunning.


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

I am awestruck! Superb work. I just learned double knitting about 6 months ago and can't imagine doing such intricate patterns. Wow!!!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolutely lovely -my favourite is the black and cream one.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Superb!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!
Double knitting is on my "wiil learn" list.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm really curious how you learned to do this double knitting. I've only seen stuff like this in museums which was knitted by people who had the craft handed down generation by generation. They would sit and teach each other the technique. I just wonder if it would be possible to learn this thru books or videos. It looks pretty complicated. Any info you can share would be appreciated.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

magnificent


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I'm really curious how you learned to do this double knitting. I've only seen stuff like this in museums which was knitted by people who had the craft handed down generation by generation. They would sit and teach each other the technique. I just wonder if it would be possible to learn this thru books or videos. It looks pretty complicated. Any info you can share would be appreciated.


There are many videos, tutorials, and books out there on double knitting! Here's a link to some videos you might like to check out. Also just Google 'Double Knitting' and you'll come up with tons of information and instruction related to this technique.
http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=double+knitting+instructions+video&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

There is also a workshop here on KP. It's closed now, but it offers a wealth of information and tips.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190320-1.html
Good luck!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. Awesome knitting!


----------



## Dolores Kelley (Oct 6, 2013)

These are absolutely fantastic. Picture perfect!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

They are all beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am in complete awe of your work.
Could you please explain to us how you were able to convert a straight pattern to double knitting. PLEASE!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am in complete awe of your work.
Could you please explain to us how you were able to convert a straight pattern to double knitting. PLEASE!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> I am in complete awe of your work.
> Could you please explain to us how you were able to convert a straight pattern to double knitting. PLEASE!


I'm not sure I understand your question. To me, double knitting is 'straight knitting'. I sometimes use straight needles, but if I use my circulars I turn my work with every row. Double knitting is NOT knit on-the-round. As you are knitting the side of your work that is facing you, you are also knitting the side away from you. I know....that was probably as clear as mud. Maybe some other double knitters out there can explain it clearer than I can.

As for the charts I use that were intended for (2 color) Fair Isle work/mittens...they work fine for the 2 color double knitting. I just have to adjust the mitten charts to make the pattern design continue to go straight,(continue to be the same width). Mitten charts begin to taper when you start decreasing for the finger area.)


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## nmgram (Dec 27, 2014)

This is what I come to KP for, to see what real artists can do.


----------



## lobsterlady948867 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow is all that I can say.
rose


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

These scarves are beautiful! I have not done double knit nor this type of pattern. Is it difficult to do?


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

So beautiful. Wish I could knit like that.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

dv said:


> These scarves are beautiful! I have not done double knit nor this type of pattern. Is it difficult to do?


Is it difficult to do? That's a 'difficult', almost impossible, question to answer. For me the concept of the technique was relatively easy to grasp. It still, (for me at least), requires lots of patience and concentration. I happen to work with lots of fingering wt. yarn and size 1 needles. Obviously I'm in no rush .


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

You are the knitting guru of today!!!!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Breathtaking, Wow, fantastic, gorgeous knitting and color combinations. Thanks for sharing your beautiful scarves.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

YoK2tog said:


> I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


Ditto!!!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my! How beautiful. I am awed!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. On my to do list this year.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! WOW!!! I, too, am speechless. Lot of work.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

These are the most beautiful scarves I have ever seen!!!! I am amazed everyday at the beautiful work that people do. 

I love them. Great Job Fantastic


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Your scarves are so amazing! I only wish I could knit that well. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! You've got this down!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Just excellent knitting! I was debating about my next project being double knitting. You just clinched it!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, you've skyrocketed to fame here with your latest accomplishments. I'm so proud of your dedication and determination to master this technique--and for the huge inspiration you are to others. 

Just a thought here: I agree that you should be selling some of you work, and teaching a double-knitting class yourself.!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

these are just beautiful; what weight/yarn did you use


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## TurtleEmz (Feb 9, 2012)

OMG! Spectacular! Your pattern adaptations and execution are so impressive I just don't know what to say &#128515;


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

These are absolutely stunning...your work is impeccable,


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love them all, thank you for sharing. Do you have a pattern resource?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Simply gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh mercy, these make me want to go crawl in a hole, I could never, never make those, not in a hundred years.


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Kittykins, These are spectacular! How long have your been knitting?
Colleen


----------



## SuB1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

clkay said:


> these are just beautiful; what weight/yarn did you use


I think the heaviest wt. I've used is Cascade 220 Super Wash worsted, which to me is almost like a DK wt. Anyway it's one of the lightest worsted wts. I've ever knit with. I also use sport and fingering wts. Right now I'm knitting a scarf with fingering on size 1 needles.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Revan said:


> Love them all, thank you for sharing. Do you have a pattern resource?


Not really. I bump into many of the chart designs I like searching around the internet.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Kittykins, These are spectacular! How long have your been knitting?
> Colleen


A good friend of mine taught me to knit when we were in HS. That was back in the 60s. The needles were set aside for many years. A little thing called life got in the way....raising two children; things like that. I probably really got back into it again 10 or so years ago.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow,wow,wow,your work is amazing,thank you for sharing.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

how do you do this? the scarfs are beautiful.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow they are stunning.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

free2knit said:


> how do you do this? the scarfs are beautiful.


If you're interested in learning how to do double knitting I would suggest searching the internet for videos and tutorials on the subject. That's where I learned how to do this technique of knitting. There's also a great workshop here at KP that was very helpful to me.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing . How far long it's took you to knit one . I am speechless .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

fabulous. Masterpieces.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic scarves. They are works of art, you did a great job of converting the patterns. Well done.


----------



## Fij from VH (Dec 28, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

How beautiful! Have never tried this in my 82 yrs! Wonder if my old brain can figure this out. I'd sure like to try!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Love your double knitting
It's addictive. Your scarves are amazing!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

YoK2tog said:


> I am speechless..........holy cow awesome wow wow wow


Me too!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous scarves, each and every one of them. Someday I would like to attempt double knitting.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> How beautiful! Have never tried this in my 82 yrs! Wonder if my old brain can figure this out. I'd sure like to try!


Of course you can do this!!! I just started doing double knitting last year and I'm 70. Our bods might be giving out on us, but I feel like our brains are still functioning fairly good. Go for it!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

kittykins said:


> Of course you can do this!!! I just started doing double knitting last year and I'm 70. Our bods might be giving out on us, but I feel like our brains are still functioning fairly good. Go for it!


I agree. What have you got to lose? If it isnt working, pull it out and try again.
tammy


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you kittykins. You know I'm going to try it as soon as I finish the projects I'm working on. Prayer Shawl Ministry and 5 young great-grandchildren keep me busy. Thanks so much for your message.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

tammyinWV. Thanks for your comment. Yup I am definitely going to try it. I'm so good at ripping out! haha


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

You must have a lovely clear head to complete these. My head would be mince within 20 minutes. well done! They are lovely works of knitting art.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Awsome


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

You good in math.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, wow!!! Such stunning knitting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Spectacular!!!! Beautiful work, you are amazing!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow! No words. I surely must learn how to read charts.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are amazing!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful knitting!!????????????


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful double knit scarves


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Spectacular scarves, that is really impressive knitting.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW and WOW! They are all wonderful!


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, Absolutely beautiful. Superb work.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

There are no words about your scarfs, but BEAUTIFUL!????


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Those are beautiful. I love how you adapted into scarf.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Is double knit always like a tube?

I can't seem to picture it ... but would like to give it a try - seems like detail-y like what I enjoy.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I will never, ever, ever be able to do something as fantastic as these!!!!


I said that about entrelac ... and it took me 40 years before giving it a try. Then found it to be so easy!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Gorgeous. I'm so jealous.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and amazing.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic scarfs


----------

